# Nowgoal5 Livescore: Valencia vs Espanyol Predictions



## nowgoal5 (Dec 31, 2021)

* Valencia are starting to win consistently under Pepe Bordalás. With Espanyol continuing to lose on the road in La Liga, there is value on a home win in Spain.*

Valencia have won their last 3 matches (La Liga).
Valencia’s Gonçalo Guedes has scored 3 goals in his last 2 matches (La Liga).
Valencia have won 6 of their last 7 home matches against Espanyol (all competitions).
Espanyol have lost their last 4 away matches (La Liga).
Espanyol have lost 17 of their last 23 away matches (La Liga).
Espanyol have failed to score in 10 of their last 15 away matches (La Liga)
V alencia have won three straight in La Liga with Gonçalo Guedes in fine form.There is value on the hosts beating Espanyol.


----------

